# my diy sponge filter network



## af0h (Sep 1, 2010)

This is my weekend project. It's basically a cpvc-frame multi-sponge filter assembly that is air powered (for now) with 2 lift tubes and 4 sponges. The pics show it - simple yet moves a surprising amount of water and seems to be working well.

The frame is 3/4" cpvc with 1/2" cpvc stubs that the sponges fit onto. I glued this down to the bottom glass with silicone so I would do what I needed to for maintenance and wouldn't pull it up or anything.

Sorry about the poor picture quality, it's a junk camera but you get the idea.

All comments/ideas/tips/suggestions are welcome (even the negative ones). However, I call it a successful experiment.

Rob








Empty tank with filter in place.









A side-down view.









Set up partially (more rockwork needed) and running.









Side view running - notice the water currents. I'm happy with the rusults so far.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice setup. Looks very neat and well made.

My only concern would be that the sponges would not have even suction. Have you noticed anything like this?

What size tank is that?


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

Paint all the exposed pvc black and add a black background to hide it all a little bit. Not bad.

Looks like a 29g to me.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I would run it with a cheap powerhead or two...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Air will move more than enough water for that to work. My only concern is that the total amount of sponge isn't very large. I like to use No 5 Hydrosponges even in small tanks. Still, and interesting idea and well executed.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Why the extra pipe in front? 
Why not just have 90's going to the two on the ends?


----------



## af0h (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello all. Thanks for the questions/comments. Let's see here.

Actually, it's a 20-gal tall. That's the reason I thought I might get away with using 4 smaller sponges. If it were a larger tank then I could either use larger sponges or use it as supplemental filtration. If it were a much larger tank, then I could scale this up and use it along with a HOB, Canister, or even a Wet/Dry system.

I thought about the black paint to make the riser tubes blend in, but hopefully they will get a good coating of algae (ugly, but good for the fish) and help them to blend in.

I am not going to put a heavy bio-load on the tank anyway (it's only a 20-gal.), so i'm hoping that these sponges will do the trick. I can always put larger sponges on it if I have to. Meanwhile i'll simply monitor water quality and take it from there. I could always add external biological supplementary filtration if I had to - but I would probably just try larger sponges first.

The pipe in front is probably not necessary, but I thought it might help to distribute the flow between the sponges a little more evenly since it's a loop system. Otherwise, yes - there would be a big flow-rate difference. I should be able to tell pretty soon by how much the sponges pick up (and what rinses out) as to how their indivudual flow rates differ.

As I said in my first post, it was an idea I had a while back and a weekend project - well, more of an experiment. This is by no means the final product, but a test. I am not too worried about the riser tubes visually sticking out, as I believe in functionality before looks - especially during the experimentation stage. I can always make a future model blend-in more and look better.

Although I am new on here, I have been in and out of the aquarium hobby for 23-years now. I prefer (and always have) Tanganyika and Malawi Cichlids, just me I guess. I am also lucky enough to live in an area with semi-hard water and a pH of 7.4 out of the tap - so it's easy to adjust and buffer the water for the rift-lake species.

Thanks again for the questions/comments/tips/etc. Keep 'em coming.

Rob


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I like it, Good job!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think you're gonna see much of a difference in how dirty each sponge is to the next...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I would give each airlift its own separate square to run. Airlifts compete with each other when connected together, the stronger one slowing or even reversing the water flow in the other. I would replace the top elbows with tees or wide radius elbows. If the air bubbles go straight up, the water flows out the side more directly.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Great ideal and some great ideals for improvment.


----------



## cichlid-kid (Dec 22, 2010)

i dont get how this works there isent any king of pump on it at all right?
so the pressure from the bottom of the tank pushes the water threw the filters and up out the return? 
im new to that type of a thing.
never seen one before lol
sorry for the questions


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

This design works off the principal of water displacement, in the same manner that a traditional sponge filter does. You hook up and air supply so that water is displaced continually, and it creates a flow through the lift tube(s).


----------



## cichlid-kid (Dec 22, 2010)

oh ok i get it now thanks that makes things a lot easier to understand.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 30, 2003)

I like the idea of creating the diy project but if its glued down how are you going to clean the gunk out of the pipes?

Where did you get the sponge material?

Are you using air pumps or powerheads?

Interesting.


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS (Apr 24, 2011)

I looked up how sponge filters work and this is the best I found and it has pictures.
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com ... ation.html
and here is a pic to explain
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com ... erflow.jpg


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sponge filters are all I use in my fish room. I also have six tanks on display, 20H, 29, 125, 185, 240 and 1200. All of which have either sponge filters or a large variation of a sponge filter.

Coupled with regular water changes and they are the best, cheapest and most efficient filters you can ever have... K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid)


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

I just set up a shellie tank this past weekend. I wish I had seen this first!


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

awesome idea...now I have to do a search for sponge filters for more idea!!!..lol we are very new to fish, and learn more everyday.


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

af0h...how has this been working?? my wife seen your set-up, and wants to do it for her 65 gallon, and as TheFishGuy said...possibly removing the front "equalizer tube and just run 90 degree elbows. I am going to attempt to try this as I bought a full stick of 3/4 pvc and 8 90deg. elbows to go with her fluval 304 my questions now are..

what size airpump do we use?

which sponge filters should we get? ( I bought one open cell foam car wash sponge so far)

did you shove a small airstone all the way down to the frontmost filters, or is it at the bottom of the rearmost riser tubes?

if it matters, her 65 gallon consists of silica substrate, limestone rockwork, and for stocking is one goby dragonfish, and juvenile jack dempsey, with an adult convict male being added back into the tank at a later date, and possibly a firemouth and thats it. we are very new to the fish hobby(obsession) but its has taken off alot faster with the better half strting this and on board..lol....better then I could get her into working on muscle cars


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

can anyone answer this...I made something very similar, but eliminated two sponges and am using only 908 bends vs the "T"'s used in this thread.....but have run into a roadblock of sorts...how far down do I run the airstone to create the lift?

1 3/4 of the way to the sponge? ( down through two 90* bends about 4" away from the sponge)
2 just to the bottom of the rear lift tube?
3 do I use an airstone, or just leave the end of the airline open?

Thanks all...I would like to get this up and running in both of our 65g tanks :thumb:


----------

